# Hubby jumps from moving car



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, ok then...........that sounds like a stable marriage, eh?

http://www.theleafchronicle.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2010100515003


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think she pushed him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess he showed her, huh?


----------

